# No Close Friends At Uni



## lotusbluejc (Aug 11, 2014)

I've started uni and I'm finding it hard to be comfortable and relaxed around my classmates because of my SAD. It's been about 6 months and I do have a group that I sit with, but it's awkward because there's heaps of times when no-one has anything to say when we're sitting together having lunch. 

When I do talk to my classmates I can only think of superficial things to talk about like how you're finding class etc. I feel sad and frustrated that I can't seem to connect to or find anyone that I can 'click' with. 

On top of that, I feel kind of burned because the group I wanted to hang out with at the start of the year (not the same group I'm with now) was nice enough but kind of ignored me a lot of occasions and I felt pretty offended and bewildered because of that. I really tried to be friendly and open with them but I felt like they didn't want me as part of their group and I gradually left them. Of course they're now the unofficial 'cool' group in my year. : p

So I guess I don't really have a point to this post but I was just wondering if anyone feels the same way. I know some people will say it's only been several months but the thing is, the 'groups' have already been established and I feel lonely because it seems no-one wants to cultivate a close friendship.


----------



## Ithaqua (Aug 12, 2014)

I've studied a year in university but didn't make a friend. I don't talk with my classmates because I know I won't have anything to say. Sometimes I try to say something but it sounds so awkward and I wish I'd never said that aloud... They treat me like a stranger or something


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I never made a friend my entire 4 years. But I also didn't try too hard.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
I probably won't either.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've only finished one semester but I didn't really make any friends either. Part of it is because I'm older than a lot of the students since I decided to go back years after completing high school. 

If I could go back I would've tried to go sooner.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Going to my 4th year of university and haven't made a single friend. I just don't care anymore.


----------

